# Woodbridge VA - Easy going game looking for players



## Calico_Jack73 (Oct 17, 2006)

_Edit: Looking to start a new group that would play Saturday later afternoons/evenings on a fairly concrete schedule (1st and 3rd Saturdays of the Month or something like that)._



I'm looking for players in and around the Woodbridge/Dale City area or folks who wouldn't mind driving in.  We play on alternating Friday Nights starting at 7pm and going till whenever.  The schedule is pretty much set in stone but as to what we play we are pretty much open to anything.  Variety is the spice of life, or so they say.  The current members are married and have children so we like to stress that his is a "No Pressure" group.  If you can't make it to a game due to obligations of work, children, or whatever, don't worry about it... we'll play another day.  Real Life comes first but if you can make it to the game, Great!

Currently we aren't playing anything due to too few players but are looking to start a Castles & Crusades FRPG or anything else that someone wants to play/run.


----------



## Palantir (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi there!

I'm currently looking for a group in the area (I'm in Sterling). You can contact me at marknm76 at gmail dot com if you have questions for me. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sweet... I've sent you an e-mail with some info.  I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bumpity Bump Bump... Look at that Frosty go!


----------



## Hammerforge (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi,

Still looking for players?  I live in Manassas, so getting to you wouldn't be a problem. I might be interested, depending on what you plan to play. If you play fantasy, I have to be honest and tell you that I have all but left D&D 3E/3.5E behind (and just about burned the bridge, too). But I am interested in C&C, HARP, or True20.

Thanks.


----------



## Hammerforge (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh, I forgot...I would also be willing to play D&D 1E or 2E.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hammerforge said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Still looking for players?  I live in Manassas, so getting to you wouldn't be a problem. I might be interested, depending on what you plan to play. If you play fantasy, I have to be honest and tell you that I have all but left D&D 3E/3.5E behind (and just about burned the bridge, too). But I am interested in C&C, HARP, or True20.
> 
> Thanks.





To tell the truth we haven't totally decided what we are going to play so it is still up in the air.  Obviously if you join up you'll have a vote in what we play.  One thing we have agreed on is that we'll have two games running and rotate between them every 3 months or so.  That way the DM's get a chance to play and thus avoid "burn out".

If I run I am considering running a Midnight campaign.  I haven't decided on the system that I'd use yet though.  Obviously there is D&D 3.5 but I am also a fan of C&C, Palladium, AD&D 1E & 2E, and MERP(Rolemaster) though I'm not sure that I am completely comfortable enough with the rules of Rolemaster to DM with them yet.  I've also got a homebrew setting that could use almost any of the afforementioned rules sets.  One of the other potential players is also a big Tolkien fan so there is the possibility of doing a game set in Middle Earth too (I wouldn't be the one running that).

If you want to contact me directly you can get me via e-mail by calico_jack73 at yahoo dot com.

edit: Oh yeah, I also like Arcana Evolved.


----------



## Hammerforge (Dec 28, 2006)

Calico Jack,

Sent you an email a little while ago. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Mar 30, 2008)

I've resurfaced this post as I am once again looking to start a new group in Woodbridge Virginia.  Game schedule would be alternating Saturday evenings with a fairly concrete schedule (1st & 3rd Saturdays of the month or something like that).  I find a solid schedule is best for married players such as myself whose spouses do not play.  I'm open to suggestions for the game though I would like whatever is played to wind down around the launch of 4E so we can start a new campaign with the new edition.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm bumping because I am still looking for players.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Apr 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (May 8, 2008)

Bump!


----------

